# True hd & dts master question



## STEVE GRESTY (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi All,
This may be a totally stupid question, but here goes, Can the 2 above sound formats be obtained by HDMI cables only? or can a optical or coax lead odtain it also, leaving the HDMI to take care of the video side of things?
Regards
Steve


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI and using the analog 5.1 pre outs on the BluRay player is the only way to get the uncompressed audio to the receiver. in order to use the optical or coax your player will have to downconvert them and it will show up as DTS on the receiver.


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of curiosity, why would the analog connections work? Aren't DTS and Dolby Digital both digital signals only?


----------



## Travis (Feb 26, 2008)

Out of curiosity, why would the analog connections work? Aren't DTS and Dolby Digital both digital signals only?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The BluRay player will convert the digital signal to analog in the player rather then the receiver doing it. passing it through to the receivers multi channel inputs.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

my two cents

Blue ray players that decode the advanced lossless codecs will convert the audio to PCM. If thats the case, then the blue ray player can output uncompressed audio through analog outputs or any HDMI connection (not just HDMI 1.3).
On the other hand not all blue rays decode the high resolution audio, in which case the receiver will have to do the decoding(assuming it can).In this case the audio codecs native bit stream must be transmitted by HDMI 1.3, and only 1.3.


----------



## STEVE GRESTY (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys,for such a quick response, that is fully understood
Steve


----------

